# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Ιστορικά πλοία Σποράδων [Historic ships of Sporades]

## captain 83

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα για να γράψουμε εδώ για τα βαπόρια που υπηρέτησαν τις Σποράδες, μιας και απ΄ ότι είδα δεν έχει γίνει αναφορά στα πλοία της γραμμής αυτής που έγραψαν ιστορία πραγματικά. Τι να πρωτοθυμιθώ, το ΠΑΣΧΑΛΗΣ (μετέπειτα ΘΗΡΑ του Νομικού), το ΣΚΥΡΟΣ, το ΑΙΓΕΥΣ, ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ, ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ, ΠΑΠΑΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΙΙ, ΛΗΜΝΟΣ, κ.α.
Σιγά σιγά θα εκθέσουμε την ιστορία των καραβιών αυτών και αν υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες από τα ιστορικά αυτά σκαριά, ας ανέβουν στο site, για να το κάνουν πιο όμορφο.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Εγω ταξιδεψα με το Αιγευς το Σκοπελος και το Σκυρος...
Με το Σκυρος βεβαια ταξιδεψα και παρα πολλες φορες και σαν Χιονη , και δεν θα ξεχασω ενα ταξιδι με το το Χιονη απο Αστυπαλαια σε Καλυμνο (εκανε τοτε την ακινησια του Ν.Καλυμνος) με 6 αρι και μεσοπελαγα 7 αρι ... Ερε μανα μου τι φαγαμε εκεινη τη μερα , στο σαλονακι του δεν ηταν δυνατον να σταθεις απο τις εξαγωγες που γινοντουσαν και ειχα παει στο γκαραζ (ηταν ανοιχτο αν θυμαστε) και καθησα στο αυτοκινητο για να μην βλεπω κανεναν ....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Nα θυμήσουμε εδώ βέβαια, ότι δύο από τα πλοία που ανέφερε στο εισαγωγικό μήνυμα του ο φίλος *captain 83*, 
το *ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ* και το *ΑΙΓΕΥΣ*, σκουριάζουν παρατημένα εδώ και πολύ καιρό, δίπλα-δίπλα στο μόλο ΔΕΗ.  :Sad: 

SKOPELOS_AIGEYS.jpg

----------


## captain 83

Καμμιά φώτο από τους κατέχοντες φωτογραφίες παίζει; Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν έχω τίποτις να μοιραστώ μαζί σας.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Αλλο ενα εισητιριο απο πλοιο και εταιρεια που δεν υπαρχει ...... Απο το Σκοπελος του Νομικου

----------


## captain 83

Kαλά μας έστειλες τώρα φίλε ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ. Είσαι αρχηγός...

----------


## Kefallhnia

Βασιλοβάπωρο το Αιγευς!!! Με το Σκόπελος και το Σκύρος είχα ταξιδέψει το 1984. Τότε μου φάνηκαν μια χαρά! Τώρα που τα ξαναβλέπω, μου φαίνεται απίστευτο που κυκλοφορούσαμε τότε με τέτοια καραβάκια...

Το Μυρινα Express τι σχέση έχει με Σποράδες?

----------


## captain 83

Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει σχέση με Σποράδες το Μύρινα.

----------


## dskafidas

Εχω ταξιδεψει μέ ολα τα πλοία του ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ λόγω καταγωγής απο Σκόπελο. Το καλύτερο ήταν όταν έιχαν ανταποκρίσεις στο λιμάνι της Γλώσσας Σκοπέλου και έπρεπε απο το ένα πλοίο να μετακομίσεις στο αλλο. Τι σχεδιασμός και αυτός. Θυμάμαι τότε που τα 12 η 14 μίλια ανα ώρα ήταν σαν να ταξίδευεις με ταχύπλοο.

----------


## Andronicos

Το Αιγεύς ήταν καλοτάξιδο σκαρί ,τουλάχιστο για τις θάλασσες του Βορρά.Σήμερα θεωρείται μάλλον μικρό σε όγκο.Τα καραβάκια όμως αυτά ήταν ευέλιγκτα...μαντζόβολα και μπαίναν άνετα στο λιμάνι της Γλώσσας Σκοπέλου,πράγμα που σήμερα δεν κάνει το μοναδικό ''μπαούλο'' αυτής της γραμμής.....Θυμάμαι ακόμα την εποχή που δεν υπήρχε λιμάνι στη Γλώσσα Σκοπέλου και ορισμένα καράβια όπως το θρυλικό ''Κύκνος''σταματούσαν στο μέσο του κόλπου και τα πλεύριζαν βενζίνες για αποβίβαση και επιβίβαση.....Ωραίες εποχές... ήρεμες... χωρίς χρονική πίεση και γρήγορους ρυθμούς.....

----------


## dskafidas

Το θέμα ειναι οτι ακόμη και σήμερα ειναι εντονο το πρόβλημα της μετάβασης στα υπέροχα νησιά μας. Ειδικά στην Σκόπελο όπου η τιμές των εισητηρίων ειναι απο τις ακριβότερες. Προσωπικά έχω αναγκαστεί να αφήσω μόνιμα αυτοκίνητο εκεί για να μην χρειάζεται να πληρώνω συνέχεια.

----------


## Andronicos

[quote=dskafidas;125059] Σε κάποια ταξίδια με το Ο/Γ ''Σκύρος'' όταν έμπαινα στη γέφυρα,μου έλεγε ο Καπετάνιος καθισμένος πίσω απο μεγάλο δρύϊνο τιμόνι μ'ένα άλλο μικρό ομόκεντρο στο κέντρο,πως σε λίγο θα ''βγάζαμε φτερά'' και πως η ταχύτητα θα γίνονταν ιλλιγκιώδης.....Καθόμουν κι εγώ και περίμενα την ''επιτάχυνση'' :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vy8os

Μιας που γίνεται λόγος για τα πλοία που έγραψαν ιστορία στη γραμμή των Β.Σποράδων, να θυμήσω τα : 
1) Ύδρα
2) Κύκνος
3) Ρήγας, μετέπειτα Σποράδες και έπειτα Σκοπελίτης (Κυκλάδες)
4) Πασχάλης μετέπειτα Θήρα
5) Κανάρης και το δίδυμο Μιούλης που κατέβαιναν από Θεσσαλονίκη.


Επισυνάπτω φωτογραφία του Ρήγα απ' τη 10ετία του 50 στο λιμάνι του Βόλου και του Κύκνος από το 1958.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολλά πολλά ευχαριστώ σε τους φίλους που μοιράζονται τια μνήμες τους μαζί μας.

Καλωσόρισες φίλε Vy8os.
Οι φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες είναι πολύ όμορφες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μιας που γίνεται λόγος για τα πλοία που έγραψαν ιστορία στη γραμμή των Β.Σποράδων, να θυμήσω τα : 
> 1) Ύδρα
> 2) Κύκνος
> 3) Ρήγας, μετέπειτα Σποράδες και έπειτα Σκοπελίτης (Κυκλάδες)
> 4) Πασχάλης μετέπειτα Θήρα
> 5) Κανάρης και το δίδυμο Μιούλης που κατέβαιναν από Θεσσαλονίκη.
> 
> 
> Επισυνάπτω φωτογραφία του Ρήγα απ' τη 10ετία του 50 στο λιμάνι του Βόλου και του Κύκνος από το 1958.


Eisai vevaios oti h fwtografia tou _Rhga_ einai apo thn dekaetia tou 1950? Mou fainetai pio prosfath. Exei kanenas texnika stoixeia tou _Rhga_?

----------


## Ellinis

H φωτογραφία του Ρήγας που ανέβασε ο νέος φίλος Vy80s πρέπει να είναι εξαιρετικά σπάνια! Προσωπικά σαν ΡΗΓΑΣ ούτε το είχα δει ποτέ, ούτε ήξερα οτι είχε ταξιδέψει με αυτό το όνομα...
Λογικά πρέπει να το κράτησε για λίγο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΤΗΙRA του νομικου!Το ιστορικοτερο πλοιο των βορειων σποραδων απο το 1967 ως πασχαλης 2 μεχρι το 1986 ως THIRA. Στη γραμμη αγ κωνσταντινου η βολου προς σποραδες το πρωτο βαπορι που μπορουσε να μεταφερει οχηματα, περιπου 6.


rgr.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μιας που γίνεται λόγος για τα πλοία που έγραψαν ιστορία στη γραμμή των Β.Σποράδων, να θυμήσω τα : 
> 1) Ύδρα
> 2) Κύκνος
> 3) Ρήγας, μετέπειτα Σποράδες και έπειτα Σκοπελίτης (Κυκλάδες)
> 4) Πασχάλης μετέπειτα Θήρα
> 5) Κανάρης και το δίδυμο Μιούλης που κατέβαιναν από Θεσσαλονίκη.
> 
> 
> Επισυνάπτω φωτογραφία του Ρήγα απ' τη 10ετία του 50 στο λιμάνι του Βόλου και του Κύκνος από το 1958.


Το ρηγας ειναι εντελως ξεκαθαρο οτι ειναι το σποραδες που πουληθηκε στην αμοργο και εγινε σκοπελιτης!Το βαπορι εχει ολα τα χαρακτηρηστικα του ναυπηγειου Δ.Χωματα στην θεσσαλονικη οπου ναυπηγησε και θηρα και αρκετα αλλα.
Προσωπικα ευχαριστω παρα πολυ τον vy8os για την απισευτη αυτη φωτο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ρηγας ειναι εντελως ξεκαθαρο οτι ειναι το σποραδες που πουληθηκε στην αμοργο και εγινε σκοπελιτης!Το βαπορι εχει ολα τα χαρακτηρηστικα του ναυπηγειου Δ.Χωματα στην θεσσαλονικη οπου ναυπηγησε και θηρα και αρκετα αλλα.
> Προσωπικα ευχαριστω παρα πολυ τον vy8os για την απισευτη αυτη φωτο


_Ben Bruce_ is correct. We have talked about *Regas (Skopelitis)* before in these pages. See http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...0&postcount=28
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...5&postcount=29
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...5&postcount=30

----------


## a.molos

ΤΗΙRA του νομικου!Το ιστορικοτερο πλοιο των βορειων σποραδων απο το 1967 ως πασχαλης 2 μεχρι το 1986 ως THIRA. Στη γραμμη αγ κωνσταντινου η βολου προς σποραδες το πρωτο βαπορι που μπορουσε να μεταφερει οχηματα, περιπου 6.

 Eρώτηση !
Πρόκειται για το Δ/Π ΘΗΡΑ που αναφερονταν στις διαφιμήσεις της ΝΟΜΙΚΟS lines και του τουριστικού γραφείου ALKYON ?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> ΤΗΙRA του νομικου!Το ιστορικοτερο πλοιο των βορειων σποραδων απο το 1967 ως πασχαλης 2 μεχρι το 1986 ως THIRA. Στη γραμμη αγ κωνσταντινου η βολου προς σποραδες το πρωτο βαπορι που μπορουσε να μεταφερει οχηματα, περιπου 6.
> 
>  Eρώτηση !
> Πρόκειται για το Δ/Π ΘΗΡΑ που αναφερονταν στις διαφιμήσεις της ΝΟΜΙΚΟS lines και του τουριστικού γραφείου ALKYON ?


Ναι σαφως για αυτο μιλαμε το πλοιο το οποιο με ωθησε στο να λατρεψω τα πλοια!Μικρο αλλα μεγαλο στα ματια ενος μικρου παιδιου που  γινοταν ενα λουνα παρκ για τα παιδια του νησιου που παραθεριζαν!
Και βεβαια χωρις κανενα δισταγμο εχω κατασκευασει 3 μοντελα απο αυτο μεχρι να βγει το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα λογω μη υπαρξης  σχεδιων 

thira model.jpg


Και βεβαια αν καποιος εχει φωτο σαν θηρα παντα καλοδεχουμενες :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΤΗΙRA του νομικου!Το ιστορικοτερο πλοιο των βορειων σποραδων απο το 1967 ως πασχαλης 2 μεχρι το 1986 ως THIRA. Στη γραμμη αγ κωνσταντινου η βολου προς σποραδες το πρωτο βαπορι που μπορουσε να μεταφερει οχηματα, περιπου 6.
> 
>  Eρώτηση !
> Πρόκειται για το Δ/Π ΘΗΡΑ που αναφερονταν στις διαφιμήσεις της ΝΟΜΙΚΟS lines και του τουριστικού γραφείου ALKYON ?


Antwnh

Einai to idio kai exoume oloklhro diselido gi' auto edw http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=23204

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Hm....

Diavaste ta para katw sxolia tou Ellinis sto http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...85&postcount=3



> _το "΄Ηρα" και ο "Σκοπελίτης" ήταν δύο διαφορετικά πλοία._ 
>   Το_"Ηρα"_ είχε ναυπηγηθεί από τα ναυπηγεία Χωματά στη Θεσ/νίκη το 1967 ως "Πασχάλης ΙΙ" για την οικογένεια Πασχάλη που το δρομολόγησε από Βόλο προς Σποράδες.
> Αργότερα περιήλθε στο Νομικό και μετανομάστηκε "Θήρα" συνεχίζοντας στις ίδιες γραμμές.
> Το 1987 πουλήθηκε και κατέβηκε στη Σάμο. 
> Το 1992 πουλήθηκε στην ΙΝΩ Ν.Ε. και ταξίδεψε ίσως στην άγονη Δωδεκανήσου. Η ΙΝΩ είχε για ένα διάστημα το παλιό "Παπαδιαμαντής" (πρώην Καστριανή Κέας) και το "Ανεμόεσσα" (νυν Νήσος Θήρα).
> 
> Σύντομα άλλαξε χέρια και βρέθηκε στις Κυκλάδες όπου ως "Ηρα" ταξίδευε ως τουριστικό από Μύκονο προς Δήλο. Γύρω στο 2001 έδεσε και τελικά κατέληξε στην Ελευσίνα για να διαλυθεί.
> 
> Το _"Σκοπελίτης"_ ναυπηγήθηκε το 1965 επίσης στα ναυπηγεία Χωματά στη Θεσ/νίκη ως "Σποράδες" για κάποιον Ρηγάκη. Εχει δυνατότητα μεταφοράς 230 επιβατών και 3-4 ΙΧ. Το καραβάκι ταξίδεψε στις Σποράδες και περιήλθε το 1978 στο Γούτο. Το πούλησε στην οικογένεια Σκοπελίτη, μάλλον στις αρχές δεκαετίας του 80 και τότε ήταν που το είδες να ταξιδεύει από Νάξο προς μικρές Κυκλάδες.
> Το αντικατέστησε το "Εξπρές Σκοπελίτης" το 1998 και έδεσε στην Αμοργό. Από τότε εχω χάσει τα ίχνη του.


Auto exhgei kai to onoma _Regas_ (Rigakis)

----------


## a.molos

Αγαπητέ Ben η κατασκευή σου είναι καταπληκτική και μπράβο σου! Αφου λοιπόν ξέρεις από παλιά αυτό το πλοίο στη γραμμή, εξήγησε μου το εξής. Απο την Αθήνα και απο την πλατεία του Αγίου Παυλου(περιοχή οδού Λιοσίων)  εφευγαν πουλμαν της Αλκυών με παραθεριστες για τις Σποράδες.Αυτά τα πούλμαν μεταφέρονταν στο νησί με το συγκεκριμένο ή άλλο πλοίο ή οι επιβάτες ταξιδευαν χωρίς το λεωφορείο?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτα τα πουλμαν ,τα οποια ηταν και πολυ καλα για την εποχη τους, σε πηγαιναν στον αγιο κωσταντινο εκει αποβιβαζαν τον κοσμο για να ταξιδεψει και αυτα γυριζαν πισω.Aν για οποινδηποτε λογο υπηρχε καθυστερηση το πλοιο ειχε ενα περιθωριο να περιμενει.Αργοτερα το πρακτορειο alkyon του αγ παυλου εκλεισε και ο κοσμος μαζευοταν στην ακαδημιας οπου ηταν και το κεντρικο alkyon.Το alkyon ειχε παρα πολυ φωτογραφικο υλικο απο τα πολλα καδρα του νομικου αλλα δυστυχως αυτα πεταχτηκαν στα σκουπιδια σαν εφιαλτης μιας κακιας εποχης.Ευτυχως η πολυ καλη και οργανωμενη εταιρεια νομικου με καλοδεχτηκε και μου εδωσε καποια καδρα απο τα πλοια και το βασικοτερο ΟΛΑ τα σχεδια απο τα τοτε πλοια της εταιρειας χωρις καχυποψειες κτλ

----------


## a.molos

Είμαστε σε αναμονή !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δυστυχως το τοτε ειναι πριν 10 χρονια οποτε υπηρχαν τα ανεμος, σκοπελος, μακεδων και λημνος μονο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

As mhn xexname kai ena allo karavaki ths epoxhs, to _Seirios_ pou parousias0hke me polla stoixeia kai fwtografies edw  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58821  Idou kai ta vasika xarakthristika tou




> Report for "5330151"
> IDNo:     5330151     Year:     1927
> Name:     MIGRANT     Launch Date:     
> Type:     Yacht     Date of completion:     11.27
> Flag:     GBR     Keel:     
> Tons:     348     Link:     1596
> DWT:         Yard No:     352
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     39.0     Country of build:     GBR
> ...


O filos APOLLON mas ekane thn timh na paraxwrisei mia gnwsth fwtografia tou ploiou sto http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...2&postcount=10
Voreies Sporades.jpg

----------


## aegina

Kalimera sto foroum.Exw mia aporeia:To VOR.SPORADES einai to POROS ( OXI TO PROIN KALAMARA )tou Sarwnikou? :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

To ΠΟΡΟΣ/VERA M. πρέπει να ήταν αρκετά πιο σύγχρονο, και δεν έχει και τόσα σχεδιαστικά κοινά με το ΒΟΡ.ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ.

----------


## aegina

Euxaristw Ari!Pragmati diaferoun, :Wink:

----------


## Vy8os

Η φωτογραφία του Ρήγα που ανέβασα είναι κάπου μεταξύ 1959-1965 απ' ότι μου είχε πει ένας συγγενής μου που δούλευε στο καράβι, και την τράβηξε.
Προσωπικά ταξίδεψα αρκετές φορές και με το Ρήγα (που αργότερα ονομάστηκε Σποράδες) και με όλα τα άλλα πλοία της γραμμής. Ο Ρήγας πρέπει να έμεινε στις γραμμές μέχρι το 1984-1985  περίπου, όπως και το Θήρα που ήρθε στις Σποράδες σαν Πασχάλης ΙΙ αντικαθιστώντας τον Πασχάλη, ένα  καϊκι που έκανε δρομολόγια εκεί γύρω στο '60 (και μάλιστα πολλά από την παραλία του Μαντουδίου στην Εύβοια).

Θυμάμαι ακόμη τις πρώτες απόπειρες να φορτώσουν στο Ρήγα και στο Κύκνος αυτοκίνητα. Μην φανταστείτε τίποτε σοβαρούς αρισθμούς, 1-2 Ι.Χ στις πρώτες απόπειρες. Δυό μαδέρια από την προβλήτα στο πλοίο, και "έλα..σιγά σιγά, προσοχή.. ώπα"  5-6 νοματαίοι να κάνουν το κουμάντο.

Αρτγότερα έκαναν ειδικές πόρτες είτε στο πλάϊ του πλοίου (Ρήγας, Κύκνος) είτε στην πίσω στην πρύμνη (Θήρα).

Την επανάσταση βέβαια στις γραμμές σχετικά με τον αριθμό των Ι.Χ που μπορούσε να μεταφέρει, έφερε το Σκύρος.

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε vy8os, η φωτο πρεπει να είναι του 1965, μιας και εκείνη τη χρονιά βγήκε το καράβι από το ναυπηγείο. 
Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα όσα γράφεις!

----------


## a.molos

Απορίας συνέχεια και όποιος γνωρίζει σχετικά ας με ενημερώσει. Πριν τα γνωστά πλοία της Νομικός αρχίσουν να εξυπηρετούν τη γραμμή (και ουσιαστικά πρίν το ΣΚΥΡΟΣ), με ποιο τρόπο μεταφερόταν σε Σκιάθο , Σκόπελο Αλλόνησο (αλλά και Σκύρο πριν το Ανεμοεσσα απο Κύμη) φορτηγά, βυτιοφόρα, λεωφορεία και ογκώδη οχήματα ? Υπήρχε μήπως κάποια παντόφλα ?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στην αλονησο που θυμαμαι εγω προσωπικα οι μεταφορες των ειδων γινοταν με μεγαλα καικια.Ακομα τα θυμαμαι! το καραβοσκαρο το γκρι ταξιαρχης και τα δυο κοκκινα περαματα το αγιος ιωαννης και το  δυο αδερφια το οποιο ηταν παντα περιποιημενο.Μαλιστα το ειχα δει ως τουριστικο στον πορο πριν 4 χρονια.Ακομα ερχοταν και ενα παναρχαιο φορτηγο πλοιο το πλωταρχης μπλεσσας.Ακομα να πουμε οτι στην αλονησο λογω κακου οδικου δικτιου η πρωτη ασφαλτος επεσε ουσιαστικα το 1979 οι μεταφορες στα ψαροχωρια στενη βαλα, καλαμακια κτλ γινοταν με βαρκες οπου και υπηρχε ενα μεγαλος αριθμος απο αυτες καμια 15 μπορει.Ονοματα? αγγελα ,ντινα, μαρινα, αλονησος, αγ νικολαος, δεσποινα,μαριανα, ειρηνη κτλ.Για ολα αυτα μιλαμε για δεκαετια του 70 οποτε και πριν θα ηταν καποια πιο τονισμενη κατασταση

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ακομα ερχοταν και ενα παναρχαιο φορτηγο πλοιο το πλωταρχης μπλεσσας.


Fwtografia tou *Plwtarxh Mplessa* exoume anevasei sto http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...05&postcount=6  Epishs olh h istoria tou ploiou vrsiketai sto 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65607

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kυριε πεππα μας εκπλησεται συνεχεια με το ευρος τον γνωσεων σας!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στα χρόνια που αναφέρεται ο Α. Μώλος, η μεταφορά μεγάλων οχημάτων θα πρέπει να γινόταν με πλοίο τύπου "παντόφλας", από το λιμάνι του Βόλου.

Έτυχε να δω μια φωτογραφία με τέτοιο πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Βόλου στο οικογενειακό άλμπουμ φιλικής οικογένειας.
Ελπίζω να μας επιτρέψουν να την ανεβάσουμε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο το 1976 και μετα δεν εχω δει κατι τουλαχιστον στην αλονησσο

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι της δεκαετίας του '60, το πολύ αρχές του '70.
Μικρή ασπρόμαυρη, όπως αυτές που βλέπουμε σε παλιά οικογενειακά άλμπουμ.

Η φωτογραφία δείχνει μια παντόφλα στο Βόλο.
Ελπίζω σε λίγες ημέρες να μπορούμε να την ανεβάσουμε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μιας που γίνεται λόγος για τα πλοία που έγραψαν ιστορία στη γραμμή των Β.Σποράδων, να θυμήσω τα : 
> 1) Ύδρα
> 2) Κύκνος
> 3) Ρήγας, μετέπειτα Σποράδες και έπειτα Σκοπελίτης (Κυκλάδες)
> 4) Πασχάλης μετέπειτα Θήρα
> 5) Κανάρης και το δίδυμο Μιούλης που κατέβαιναν από Θεσσαλονίκη.
> 
> 
> Επισυνάπτω φωτογραφία του Ρήγα απ' τη 10ετία του 50 στο λιμάνι του Βόλου και του Κύκνος από το 1958.


Skopelitis φωτο απο την αφισετα του πλοιου ειδικη αφιερωση στον vy8os για την μοναδικη φωτο του ρηγας που ανεβασε.
Μπορουν να φανουν καποιες αλλαγες του ρηγας και του σκοπελιτης.Στο στρογγυλεμα της υπερκατασκευης εχει τοποθετηθει ενα λαμαρινενιο προφιλ, εχει τοποθετηθει φουγαρο,αφαιρεθηκαν οι σωστικες λεμβοι, πισω μπηκαν καταπελτακια για τα αυτοκινητα.Ακομα να πουμε οτι επι πλοικτησιας γουτου μπηκαν μηχανες ΜΤU απο ΜWM που συνηθηζε να βαζει το ναυπηγειο στη θεσσαλονικη.Να ρωτησω ακομα τον vy8os αν ειναι σιγουρος οτι το ρηγας ηταν του 1958 γιατι τοτε δεν εφτιαχναν χαλυβδυνα σκαφη στο περαμα ποσο μαλλον στη θεσσαλονικη και οτι ολα τα αδερφα ηταν ναυπηγησης γυρω στο 1965-7 που ειναι μεγαλη διαφορα απο το 1958.Ακομα το σκοπελιτης ταξιδευε μεχρι τα τελη της δεκαετιας το 90 με τον νομο της αποσυρσης στα 35 ετη ενεργο


negative (315).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Σκοπελιτης* ο ακουραστος εργατης των  α.κυκλαδων με το ανεκτιμητο εργο! Υπεροχη φωτο ευχαριστουμε Ben Bruce!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ Ben η κατασκευή σου είναι καταπληκτική και μπράβο σου! Αφου λοιπόν ξέρεις από παλιά αυτό το πλοίο στη γραμμή, εξήγησε μου το εξής. Απο την Αθήνα και απο την πλατεία του Αγίου Παυλου(περιοχή οδού Λιοσίων)  εφευγαν πουλμαν της Αλκυών με παραθεριστες για τις Σποράδες.Αυτά τα πούλμαν μεταφέρονταν στο νησί με το συγκεκριμένο ή άλλο πλοίο ή οι επιβάτες ταξιδευαν χωρίς το λεωφορείο?



Τι θυμηθηκες!!!  Και τι σου βρηκα...  

Για διαβασε!   {Φυσικα εγω αναφερομαι σε αλλη εποχη!}

Φυσικα σ' αυτη την αγγελια η Αλκυων εκανε εκδρομες μεχρι το Βολο/Πηλιο αλλα ειμαι βεβαιος οτι ακομη και το 1960 ειχαν παρομοιες εκδρομες στις Σποραδες

19601116 Kyknos.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Αυτό που μου αρεσει σε σένα αγαπητέ Nicholas είναι ότι δεν αφήνεις αναπάντητη απορία και πάντα έχεις σε κατάσταση stand by το καταπληκτικό σου αρχείο.
Είσαι μοναδικός και χρήσιμος. Σ' ευχαριστ(ώ)ούμε  πολύ για την πολύτιμη συνεισφορά σου στο forum!

----------


## Vy8os

> Skopelitis φωτο απο την αφισετα του πλοιου ειδικη αφιερωση στον vy8os για την μοναδικη φωτο του ρηγας που ανεβασε.
> Μπορουν να φανουν καποιες αλλαγες του ρηγας και του σκοπελιτης.Στο στρογγυλεμα της υπερκατασκευης εχει τοποθετηθει ενα λαμαρινενιο προφιλ, εχει τοποθετηθει φουγαρο,αφαιρεθηκαν οι σωστικες λεμβοι, πισω μπηκαν καταπελτακια για τα αυτοκινητα.Ακομα να πουμε οτι επι πλοικτησιας γουτου μπηκαν μηχανες ΜΤU απο ΜWM που συνηθηζε να βαζει το ναυπηγειο στη θεσσαλονικη.Να ρωτησω ακομα τον vy8os αν ειναι σιγουρος οτι το ρηγας ηταν του 1958 γιατι τοτε δεν εφτιαχναν χαλυβδυνα σκαφη στο περαμα ποσο μαλλον στη θεσσαλονικη και οτι ολα τα αδερφα ηταν ναυπηγησης γυρω στο 1965-7 που ειναι μεγαλη διαφορα απο το 1958.Ακομα το σκοπελιτης ταξιδευε μεχρι τα τελη της δεκαετιας το 90 με τον νομο της αποσυρσης στα 35 ετη ενεργο
> 
> 
> negative (315).jpg


 


Όχι, δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το 1958. Προφανώς όπως αναφέρθηκε σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα είναι γύρω στο 1965-66.

Θα ανεβάσω προσεχώς φωτογραφία του Ρήγα και του Κύκνος ζωγραφισμένα σε μια Σκοπελίτικη πεζούλα αγροτικού σπιτιού γύρω στο 1970.

Η φωτογραφία που ανέβασες, πολύ ζωντανή !!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για οσους ενδιαφερονται για τα δρομολογια του *Κυκνος* στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 1950, προσθετω εδω μια ανακοινωση απο τις *22 Νοεμβριου 1957
*19571122 Nautilos Kyknos.jpg
Kyknos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιες καρτ ποσταλ ενος πλοιου στην Σκιαθο γυρω στο 1918. Ποιο να ειναι;

Skiathos.jpg

Skiathos2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΚΥΜΗ−ΣΚΥΡΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ*

Ψαχνωντας τις παλιες εφημεριδες ξαναβρηκα μια παλια μου αγαπη στα τελευταια της. Το μικρο πετρελαιοκινητο *Αγιος Νικολαος* εκανε την αγονη γραμμη *Κυμης−Σκυρου* στην περιοδο 1963−1965.  Ηταν μικρο (η εφημεριδα λεεει 100 τοννων) και εμοιαζε με τα παλια πλοιαρια της Σαλαμινος. Εδω γραφεται το τελος του στις 12 Μαρτιου 1965

19650312 Agios Nikolaos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ,...........
> Ο Ρήγας πρέπει να έμεινε στις γραμμές μέχρι το 1984-1985  περίπου, όπως και το Θήρα που ήρθε στις Σποράδες σαν Πασχάλης ΙΙ αντικαθιστώντας τον Πασχάλη, ένα  καϊκι που έκανε δρομολόγια εκεί γύρω στο '60 (και μάλιστα πολλά από την παραλία του Μαντουδίου στην Εύβοια).
> 
> Θυμάμαι ακόμη τις πρώτες απόπειρες να φορτώσουν στο Ρήγα και στο Κύκνος αυτοκίνητα. Μην φανταστείτε τίποτε σοβαρούς αρισθμούς, 1-2 Ι.Χ στις πρώτες απόπειρες. Δυό μαδέρια από την προβλήτα στο πλοίο, και "έλα..σιγά σιγά, προσοχή.. ώπα"  5-6 νοματαίοι να κάνουν το κουμάντο.
> 
> Αρτγότερα έκαναν ειδικές πόρτες είτε στο πλάϊ του πλοίου (Ρήγας, Κύκνος) είτε στην πίσω στην πρύμνη (Θήρα).


Προφανως η Σκοπελος εχει αλλαξει πολυ απο τις 3 Οκτωβριου 1962!

Τωρα ηλθε η ωρα να απαντησουν οι ειδημονες για τα μικροτερα πλοια που αναφερονται εδω. Μην ξεχνατε!  Οκτωβριος 1962.

Λοιπον εχουμε:
*Παναγια Κορφινη*
_Κυκνος_ (το ξερουμε αυτο)
*Κατερινα*
*Πασχαλης* (αναφερεται παρα πανω)

Εχει κανεις φωτογραφιες των τριων (εκτος απο τον *Κυκνο* :Wink: 

19621003 Kyknos Skopelos.jpg
19621003 Kyknos Skopelos2.jpg
19621003 Kyknos Skopelos3.jpg

Επισης, οι τελευταιες γραμμες αναφερονται στην προσεγγιση του *Κυκνου* στιν Αγνωντα οταν εκανε βορειαδες....

Για διαβαστε και αυτο το γραμματακι απο τις 20 Ιουλιου 1962

19620720 Kyknos Skopelos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ωραιες καρτ ποσταλ ενος πλοιου στην Σκιαθο γυρω στο 1918. Ποιο να ειναι;
> 
> Skiathos.jpg
> 
> Skiathos2.jpg


Η απαντησις εδοθη αργοτερα σε αλλη ιστοσελιδα (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...7&postcount=87 και http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=56419&page=10). Ειναι το περιφημο *ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ* (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56419) της περιοδου πριν απο τον Πρωτο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο, που συνεχισε να ταξιδευει και αργοτερα και τελικα μετετραπη στο ατυχο _STRUMA_ (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...91&postcount=6) που βυθισθηκε εξω απο την Κωνσταντινουπολη το 1942 παιρνοντας μαζι του στον βυθο εκατονταδες Εβραιους που ξεφευγαν την Ναζιστικη/Ρουμανικη λαιλαπα για μια καλυτερη ζωη στην Παλαιστινη (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...3&postcount=47 και http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...3&postcount=56)...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα αναγνωριζει κανεις αυτα τα δυο μικρα στην Σκιαθο το 1992.
Απο το βιβλιο για τουριστες του Γιαννη Δεσυπρη    777 Greek Islands, Toumbis, Ilioupolis, 1994

SKiathos.jpg

Το αναγνωριζει κανεις αυτο το πλοιαριο στην Σκοπελο το 1992.
Απο το βιβλιο για τουριστες του Γιαννη Δεσυπρη    777 Greek Islands, Toumbis, Ilioupolis, 1994

SKopelos.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θυμαμαι σιγουρα οτι ειχε εμφανιστει στην αλονησο γυρω στο 1986 και εκανε ημερισιες εκδρομες.Ειχα πιασει κουβεντα τοτε με τον καπετανιο και μου ειχε πει οτι ηταν του 1943 αμερικανικο  και φοραγε μηχανες general motors.To ονομα του νομιζω οτι ηταν Ιουλια.Ακομα νομιζω οτι καποια στιγμη πρεπει να αλλαξε την υπερκατασκευη.Θα το ψαξω λιγο....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Τα αναγνωριζει κανεις αυτα τα δυο μικρα στην Σκιαθο το 1992.
> 
> Απο το βιβλιο για τουριστες του Γιαννη Δεσυπρη    777 Greek Islands, Toumbis, Ilioupolis, 1994
> 
> 
> SKiathos.jpg


Tο μικροτερο σκαφος ειναι το Eρμης και εκανε δρομολογια απο την βορεια ευβοια στις σποραδες.Ειναι πολυεστερικο και εκανε τακτικα δρομολογια, οχι τουριστικο.Νομιζω οτι ειχε εμφανιστει γυρω στο 1993

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Θυμαμαι σιγουρα οτι ειχε εμφανιστει στην αλονησο γυρω στο 1986 και εκανε ημερισιες εκδρομες.Ειχα πιασει κουβεντα τοτε με τον καπετανιο και μου ειχε πει οτι ηταν του 1943 αμερικανικο  και φοραγε μηχανες general motors.To ονομα του νομιζω οτι ηταν Ιουλια.Ακομα νομιζω οτι καποια στιγμη πρεπει να αλλαξε την υπερκατασκευη.Θα το ψαξω λιγο....


Κασσανδρα ΙΙ και το σκαφος που λεγαμε σε μια μετρια φωτο του 1999.Οποτε το σκαφος δεν εχει υποστει μετασκευη
Το Κασσανδρα ΙΙ ειναι ελληνικης ναυπηγησης δεκαετιασ του 90.Υπηρχε και το κασσανδρα Ι το οποιο ηταν ενα γιωτ ολλανδικης κατασκευης περιπου 20ετιας το οποιο ειχε καει.Αγοραστηκε και μετασκευαστηκε σε τουριστικο,πολυ ομορφο σκαφος.Τα δυο κασσανδρα ειχαν βαση την σκιαθο

old (21).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το Ιουλια ειναι αυτο, για εκδρομες στο θαλασσιο παρκο βορειων σποραδων

old (108).jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## aegina

File Nikolas epeiases lavraki:to deutero ploio den einai allo apo to NIREUS diladi tin palia doxa tou Sarwnikou:AG.NEKTARIOIS kai pio prin san SPYROS pou to vlepoume taktika sta palia dromologia kai san POULMAN.Fysika edw einai me tin metatropi pou tou eixe ginei otan itan ston Sarwniko.Xerei kaneis meti onoma itan stis Sporades?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> File Nikolas epeiases lavraki:to deutero ploio den einai allo apo to NIREUS diladi tin palia doxa tou Sarwnikou:AG.NEKTARIOIS kai pio prin san SPYROS pou to vlepoume taktika sta palia dromologia kai san POULMAN.Fysika edw einai me tin metatropi pou tou eixe ginei otan itan ston Sarwniko.Xerei kaneis meti onoma itan stis Sporades?


Eιναι πολυ μπερδεμενη η φωτο γιατι υπαρχουν τρια σκαφη.Το πρωτο, οπως ειπα ειναι το Ερμης.Το τριτo δειχνει να ειναι το Αγ. Νεκταριος . Το μεσαιο?

----------


## captain 83

> Τα αναγνωριζει κανεις αυτα τα δυο μικρα στην Σκιαθο το 1992.
> 
> Απο το βιβλιο για τουριστες του Γιαννη Δεσυπρη    777 Greek Islands, Toumbis, Ilioupolis, 1994


Μήπως το άλλο δίπλα από το ΕΡΜΗΣ είναι το ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Eιναι πολυ μπερδεμενη η φωτο γιατι υπαρχουν τρια σκαφη.Το πρωτο, οπως ειπα ειναι το Ερμης.Το τριτo δειχνει να ειναι το Αγ. Νεκταριος . Το μεσαιο?



Μηπως βοηθουν οι δυο αυτες μεγεθυνσεις απο το αρχικο;


ski.jpg

skiath.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τα τρια καταπελτακια μονο βλεπουμε που πιστοποιουν οτι εχουμε τρια πλοια

----------


## aegina

Egw vlepw dyo ploia... ekeino me ti psili gefira einai to Nireus-Ag.Nektarios-Spyros.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Το αναγνωριζει κανεις αυτο το πλοιαριο στην Σκοπελο το 1992.
> 
> Απο το βιβλιο για τουριστες του Γιαννη Δεσυπρη    777 Greek Islands, Toumbis, Ilioupolis, 1994
> 
> SKopelos.jpg


Eδω βλεπουμε το πλοιαριο που μας ειπε ο nicholas peppas σε μια καρτ ποσταλ που πρεπει να ειναι του 1986.Απο πισω βεβαια το Αιγευς

aegeus.jpg

----------


## captain 83

> Eιναι πολυ μπερδεμενη η φωτο γιατι υπαρχουν τρια σκαφη.Το πρωτο, οπως  ειπα ειναι το Ερμης.Το τριτo δειχνει να ειναι το Αγ. Νεκταριος . Το  μεσαιο?


Σε μια καρτ ποστάλ των εκδόσεων του Μιχάλη Τουμπή με το ίδιο ακριβώς περιεχόμενο φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι αυτό με τη ψηλή γέφυρα είναι το ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, το οποίο πλέον δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο ιστορικα πλοια για τις Σποραδες μαζι!  

Το *Κυκνος* και το *Βορειοι Σποραδες (Σειριος)* στις 14 Ιουλιου 1964

19640714 Kyknos Vor Sporades.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *ΣΚΥΡΟΣ* στην Σκιαθο! Αφιερωμενο στον φιλο _BEN BRUCE

_Skiathos2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτο το θεωρω ενα πολυ ωραιο χριστουγεννιατικο δωρο, και ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Aυτο το θεωρω ενα πολυ ωραιο χριστουγεννιατικο δωρο, και ευχαριστω πολυ!


Και αλλη μια φωτογραφια εποχης. Δεν ειναι το *Σκυρος*;

Skiathos.jpg

----------


## basi

Δεν είναι το Σκύρος . Είναι μικρότερο ίσως το Πασχάλης - Θήρα .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι το θηρα του νομικου στο νεο λιμανι.

----------


## emmpapad

Στη φωτογραφία είναι το μικρό τουριστικό

ΑΛΜΠΑΤΡΟΣ νηολογίου Πειραιά 1361

Δεν υπάρχει πλέον καθότι διαλύθηκε.

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δουμε το Sporades Express όπως λέει ο φίλος Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ όταν ηταν στην Aliaga στις 30/05/2006. Χαρισμένη σε Ellinis (ευχαριστώ), BEN BRUCE, Nicholas Peppas, Roi Baudoin, emmpapad, captain 83, basi, aegina, Apostolos, vinman, a.molos, Vy8os, T.S.S APOLLON και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.


Sporades Express.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ας δουμε το Sporades Express όπως λέει ο φίλος Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ όταν ηταν στην Aliaga στις 30/05/2006. Χαρισμένη σε Ellinis (ευχαριστώ), BEN BRUCE, Nicholas Peppas, Roi Baudoin, emmpapad, captain 83, basi, aegina, Apostolos, vinman, a.molos, Vy8os, T.S.S APOLLON και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.


Δυο ερωτησεις.
1.    Αξιζει τον κοπο να ρυμουλκηθει ενα τοσο μικρο πλοιο στην αλλη πλευρα του Αιγαιου για τοσο λιγο μεταλλο;
2.    Δεν υπαρχουν διαλυτηρια στην Ελλαδα, τουλαχιστον για μικρα πλοια;

----------


## pantelis2009

> Δυο ερωτησεις.
> 1. Αξιζει τον κοπο να ρυμουλκηθει ενα τοσο μικρο πλοιο στην αλλη πλευρα του Αιγαιου για τοσο λιγο μεταλλο;
> 2. Δεν υπαρχουν διαλυτηρια στην Ελλαδα, τουλαχιστον για μικρα πλοια;


 Γίνονται ή τουλάχιστον γινόντουσαν διαλύσεις στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα, αλλά είναι στη μέση ...........και οι οικολόγοι :Wink: . Τώρα το χρήμα που φεύγει ή τοεργατικό προσωπικό που θα δούλευε δεν τους νοιάζει και πολύ :Wink: . Αυτοί το ............παίζουν οικολόγοι.:roll:

----------


## aegina

Euxaristw gia ti afierwsi ,einai ontos to istoriko Spyros-Ag Nektarios -Nireus.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ας δουμε το Sporades Express όπως λέει ο φίλος Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ όταν ηταν στην Aliaga στις 30/05/2006. Χαρισμένη σε Ellinis (ευχαριστώ), BEN BRUCE, Nicholas Peppas, Roi Baudoin, emmpapad, captain 83, basi, aegina, Apostolos, vinman, a.molos, Vy8os, T.S.S APOLLON και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.


Το _Sporades Express_ οταν ηταν στις καλες του στην Σκιαθο. Πισω του νομιζω το *Ναυτιλος*.

Σποραδες Εξπρες.jpg

----------


## ναυτης τπβ

Καλοκαίρι του 1966 από την Κύμη για Σκύρο ένα παλαιό μικρό μαυριδερό φορτηγοποστάλι με το όνομα  "Μπόρα" το θυμάται κανείς?

----------


## basi

Μπλέ σκούρο ήταν . 8 μίλια ταχύτητα , ξύλινο και είχε και πανί . Φόρτωνε 3-4 αμάξια με μαδέρια . Ηταν όμως καλοτάξιδο και ταξίδευε ναυτικά με αλλαγές πορείας όταν τα Κύκνος  και Βόρειοι Σποράδες έμεναν μέσα στο λιμάνι της Κύμης λόγω καιρού . 

Είχε κάνει ένα αφιέρωμα ο εφοπλιστής στον πλοιοκτήτη του Παππά και είχε και φωτό .

Μία από αυτές . Είχα και δικἐς μου αλλά πρέπει να ψάξω να τις βρώ και δεν το έχω κάνει ακόμα .

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μπλέ σκούρο ήταν . 8 μίλια ταχύτητα , ξύλινο και είχε και πανί . Φόρτωνε 3-4 αμάξια με μαδέρια . Ηταν όμως καλοτάξιδο και ταξίδευε ναυτικά με αλλαγές πορείας όταν τα Κύκνος  και Βόρειοι Σποράδες έμεναν μέσα στο λιμάνι της Κύμης λόγω καιρού . 
> 
> Είχε κάνει ένα αφιέρωμα ο εφοπλιστής στον πλοιοκτήτη του Παππά και είχε και φωτό .
> 
> Μία από αυτές . Είχα και δικἐς μου αλλά πρέπει να ψάξω να τις βρώ και δεν το έχω κάνει ακόμα .


Επι τελους βλεπουμε και το *Μπορα* για το οποιον μας εχεις πει τοσα πολλα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο την σπανια φωτο του φιλου basi βλεπουμε απο του προηρθε το σινιαλο του νομικου.Απο οτι ειχα διαβασει στον <εφοπλιστη> πριν 10 χρονια το Μπορα ανηκε στο καπτα Γιωργο Παππα απο την σκυρο ο οποιος απο την γνωριμια του με τον Νομικο συνεταιριστηκαν για να φτιαξουν το Σκυρος το 1968

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικό ντοκουμέντο! 
Για το ΜΠΟΡΡΑ να σας μεταφέρω οτι έχω βρει. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1947 στη Βενετία, ήταν ξύλινο με μήκος 31 μέτρα και έφερε μια πετρελαιομηχανή Ansaldo 200 ίππων. Και ως ιταλικό ονομαζόταν BORRA.
Ύψωσε ελληνική σημαία το 1959 και αρχικά ανήκε σε κάποιους Αποστόλου και Αργυράκη. Αργότερα πέρασε το 90% στον Δημ.Νομικό και μετά το 48% στον Γ.Παππά.
Το τέλος του πλοίου ήρθε στις 15 Ιουνίου 1981 όταν καταστράφηκε από την κακοκαιρία στην ακτή Τσουκαλά στο Τρίκερρι.
Το ναυάγιο του το επισκέπτονται σήμερα όσοι ασχολούνται με ναυαγιοκαταδύσεις στην περιοχή. Σχετικό βίντεο μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ και φωτογραφίες εδώ.

----------


## basi

Στο Τρίκερι μάλλον είναι άλλο ναυάγιο γιατί μιλάει γιά καίκι 16 μέτρων . Το Μπόρα έμεινε στην Ελλάδα μετά το 1967 που αντικαταστάθηκε από το Σκύρος  . Μερικά χρόνια αργότερα ήρθε στην Κύμη σαν φορτηγό πλοίο και κάποια εποχή παροπλίστηκε εκεί μπροστά από τον Ρίχτη . Εμεινε γιά μήνες και κάποτε έφυγε , χωρίς να ξέρω γιά που .

Υπάρχει και τουριστική φωτό του λιμανιού της Κύμης , με αραγμένο το Σκύρος νομίζω στην θέση του επιβατικού πλοίου και το Μπόρα στην άλλη πλευρά του λιμανιού .

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ...........
> 
> Υπάρχει και τουριστική φωτό του λιμανιού της Κύμης , με αραγμένο το Σκύρος νομίζω στην θέση του επιβατικού πλοίου και το Μπόρα στην άλλη πλευρά του λιμανιού .


Μηπως ειναι η φωτογραφια/καρτ ποσταλ αυτη εδω;

K3.jpgK4.jpg

----------


## basi

Αυτή είναι , αλλά νομίζω ότι υπάρχει και άλλη μία από την άλλη μεριά του λιμανιού , που το Μπόρα ήταν παροπλισμένο απέναντι μπροστά στον Ρίχτη .

Αν το δούμε καλύτερα το Μπόρα , θα φανεί ότι έχει αφαιρεθεί το σαλονάκι επιβατών που υπήρχε στο μέσον του πλοίου γιά να γίνει φορτηγό .

Αν θυμάμαι καλά , BORRA λέγονται κάποιοι ισχυροί άνεμοι και βροχές που χτυπάνε ορισμένες μέρες του χρόνου την βόρεια Ιταλία .

Θα το επιβεβαιώσω και θα σας πω .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εστι θυμαμαι την Κυμη φιλε nicholas peppas,μηχανη του χρονου αυτη η καρτ ποσταλ

----------


## Ellinis

> Στο Τρίκερι μάλλον είναι άλλο ναυάγιο γιατί μιλάει γιά καίκι 16 μέτρων.


φίλε basi, άσχετα με το πόσα μέτρα το γράφει η ιστοσελίδα, η πληροφορία οτι το ΜΠΟΡΡΑ βυθίστηκε στο Τρίκερρι το 1981 είναι εξακριβωμένη από το έγγραφο διαγραφής του πλοίου από τα ελληνικά νηολόγια.

----------


## captain 83

¶σχετη ερώτηση, αλλά με αφορμή το τελευταίο Post, μπορούμε κάπου να δούμε τις εγγραφές και τις διαγραφές από τα νηολόγια?

----------


## Ellinis

captain 83, δυστυχώς τα στοιχεία των νηολογίων εμπίπτουν στην κατηγορία των νομικών εγγράφων και η πρόσβαση είναι ανοικτή μόνο σε δικηγόρους και σε ιδιώτες εφόσον υπάρχει "έννομο συμφέρον" ή άδεια από το υπουργείο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά , BORRA λέγονται κάποιοι ισχυροί άνεμοι και βροχές που χτυπάνε ορισμένες μέρες του χρόνου την βόρεια Ιταλία .
> Θα το επιβεβαιώσω και θα σας πω .


Φυσικα το θυμασε πολυ σωστα...  Θυμαμαι βραδιες στην κεντρικη πλατεια της Τεργεστης με την μπορα να ερχεται απο τον βορρα και να παιρνει οτιδηποτε ηταν στην πλατεια, συμπεριλαμβανομενων και των ... ανθρωπων.  Μονο που στα ιταλικα το γραφουμε με ενα "ρ".

----------


## captain 83

> captain 83, δυστυχώς τα στοιχεία των νηολογίων εμπίπτουν στην κατηγορία των νομικών εγγράφων και η πρόσβαση είναι ανοικτή μόνο σε δικηγόρους και σε ιδιώτες εφόσον υπάρχει "έννομο συμφέρον" ή άδεια από το υπουργείο.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση και ομολογουμένως δε γνώριζα την πτυχή αυτή του θέματος.

----------


## basi

> Φυσικα το θυμασε πολυ σωστα...  Θυμαμαι βραδιες στην κεντρικη πλατεια της Τεργεστης με την μπορα να ερχεται απο τον βορρα και να παιρνει οτιδηποτε ηταν στην πλατεια, συμπεριλαμβανομενων και των ... ανθρωπων.  Μονο που στα ιταλικα το γραφουμε με ενα "ρ".


Εγώ δεν το έχω ζήσει . Η πληροφορία είναι από τον συνεταίρο μου που σπούδασε αρχιτεκτονική στην Βενετία και το είχε ζήσει πολλές φορές .
Μου το ανέφερε όταν του είπα το όνομα του πλοίου .

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για ολους τους φιλους της Σκυρου και των Βορειων Σποραδων, μου επεσαν  στα χερια μερικα παλια τευχη της μηνιαιας εφημεριδος _Βορειοι Σποραδες_  απο τα οποια πηρα μερικα παλια δρομολογια των πλοιων _Θηρα, Σκυρος_ και _Αιγευς._ Αντε τωρα να κανουμε συγκρισεις...

_Βορειοι Σποραδες, Ιανουαριος 1975
19750100 TheraSkyrosAigeus Vor Sporades.jpg

Βορειοι Σποραδες, Απριλιος 1975
19750400 TheraSkyrosAigeus Vor Sporades.jpg

Βορειοι Σποραδες, Νοεμβριος 1975
19751100 SkyrosAigeus Vor Sporades.jpg


Βορειοι Σποραδες, Μαρτιος 1976
19760300 TheraSkyrosAigeus Vor Sporades.jpg


Βορειοι Σποραδες, Ιουλιος 1977
19770700 LemnosSkiathosTheraSkyrosAigeus Vor Sporades.jpg
_

----------


## basi

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που τον Γενάρη το Σκυράκι πήγαινε μέχρι Λήμνο . Επίσης βλέπω τα μειωμένα δρομολόγια Κύμης -Σκύρου . Προαφανώς θα είχε έρθει ήδη η Ανεμόεσσα .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το 1977 ειχε ελθει και το Σκιαθος νομιζω

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το 1977 ειχε ελθει και το Σκιαθος νομιζω


Πράγματι, το Σκιαθος αναφέρεται στην τελευταία διαφήμιση που είναι από τον Ιούλιο 1977.

----------


## Eng

Εγω παλι εχω να σχολιασω πως εν έτη 2013 - μισο αιώνα μετα - κανουμε ακομα απο Βολο δια Γλωσσα 3h+45min... Α ναι κ με..πολυ πιο μειωμενα δρομολογια.. Νομιζω πως φαινεται η αληθινη προοδος ετσι???

----------


## basi

Η ταχύτητα δεν είναι το παν . Το ταξίδι είναι σημαντικότερο . Αλλωατε υπάρχουν και τα ταχύπλοα γιά κάποιον που θέλει να κάνει μία δουλειά .


Το πρόβλημα είναι οι τιμές που είναι πολύ ακριβές γιατί και τα καύσιμα είναι ακριβά και η ακτοπλοία είναι εποχική και η λογική απουσιάζει και αγκυλώσεις και συμφέροντα υπάρχουν .


Τα δρομολόγια έχουν σχεδιαστεί από Βόλο γιατί είναι η πρωτεύουσα , γιατί έφτανε το τρένο , γιατί δεν υπήρχαν δρόμοι . Το ίδιο εν μέρει ισχύει και γιά τον Αγιο Κωνσταντίνο .


Αν ξεκινάγαμε σήμερα την γραμμή , θα είχαμε ταχύπλοα επιβατών γιά Βόλο και τα ΙΧ και φορτηγά ίσως συνέφερε να επιβιβάζονται από την Γλύφα .


Ενας Βορειοελλαδίτης κατεβαίνοντας τον αυτοκινητόδρομο , εύκολα πηγαίνει αντί γιά Βόλο , στην Γλύφα που νομίζω ότι φτιάχτηκε και ο δρόμος . Αλλά η απόσταση σε μίλια είναι πολύ μικρότερη . Το ίδιο αναλογικά ισχύει και γιά τον Αγιο Κωνσταντίνο .

Εννοείται ότι με βελτίωση του δρόμου της Κύμης , το ταξίδι γιά Σκόπελο - Αλόνησσο είναι πολύ μικρότερο .

Εκείνο που χρειαζόμαστε , είναι ορθολογισμό , σε πλοία και τιμές , ώστε να αυξηθεί η κίνηση όλους τους μήνες του χρόνου .

Δεν μπορεί να θέλεις 200-300 € μόνο γιά μετακίνηση .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Xιλιομετρικα η Κυμη απο την Αθηνα ειναι πιο κοντα απο ολα τα αλλα και εχει μικροτερη διαρκεια το ταξιδι για αλονησο σκοπελο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το "ισχυρον σκαφος" _Αγιος Νικολαος_ στην εφημεριδα _Βορειοι Σποραδες_ το καλοκαιρι 1976. Αναφερεται οτι ανηκε στους αφους Πλωμαριτη και οτι εκανε τοξιδακια απο την Σκιαθο στην Αλοννησο.

1976 Αγ Νικολαος Βορ Σποραδες.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι βεβαια και το θυμαμαι με πολλα πουλμαν καθισματα πανω στο καταστρωμα και απο πανω τεντα.Προσφατα ειχα την πληροφορια οτι το χειμωνα ηταν αλιευτικο.Ο καπετανιος του ηταν μια ναυτικη φυσιογνωμια με στεντορεια φωνη.Μοναδικο ευρημα γιωργο!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Kαι βεβαια και το θυμαμαι με πολλα πουλμαν καθισματα πανω στο καταστρωμα και απο πανω τεντα.Προσφατα ειχα την πληροφορια οτι το χειμωνα ηταν αλιευτικο.Ο καπετανιος του ηταν μια ναυτικη φυσιογνωμια με στεντορεια φωνη.Μοναδικο ευρημα γιωργο!


Μπραβο! Το φαντασθηκα οτι θα το θυμοσουνα.
Ν

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στην μηνιαια εφημεριδα _Βορειοι Σποραδες_ (του Ιανουαριου 1976) βρηκαμε ενα αρθρο για *ενα πλοιο του Χρηστου Μεσινη* που θα εναυπηγειτο για την Σκυρο. Ναυπηγηθηκε; Ποιο ειναι;

19760100 Skyros1 Vor Sporades.jpg
19760100 Skyros2 Vor Sporades.jpg
19760100 Skyros3 Vor Sporades.jpg
19760100 Skyros4 Vor Sporades.jpg
19760100 Skyros5 Vor Sporades.jpg

----------


## basi

Το πλοίο δεν ξέρω αν κατασκευάστηκε , αφού μοιάζει με κάποια , αλλά οι Σκυριανοί τελικά αγόρασαν το Κατερίνα , αδελφό του Ευτυχία το οποίο μετονόμασαν σε Ανεμόεσσα .

Μικρότερο από το σχέδιο , αφού τα λεφτά δεν μαζεύτηκαν , ενώ στο μέγεθος του σχεδίου ήταν ο αντικαταστάτης της Ανεμόεσσας , Λυκομήδης .

Πάντως οι Σκυριανοί κατάφεραν σχεδόν 40 χρόνια να έχουν πλοίο , το τρίτο της σειράς πλέον .

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

1η Οκτωβριου 1966 στην _Καθημερινη_.

Το ταχυτατον Δ/Π *ΑΙΓΙΝΑ* για τις Βορειες Σποραδες.

19661001 Aegina Kathimerinh.jpg

----------


## johny1940

> Ωραιες καρτ ποσταλ ενος πλοιου στην Σκιαθο γυρω στο 1918. Ποιο να ειναι;
> 
> Skiathos.jpg
> 
> Skiathos2.jpg





> Η απαντησις εδοθη αργοτερα σε αλλη ιστοσελιδα (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...7&postcount=87 και http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=56419&page=10). Ειναι το περιφημο *ΚΑΦΗΡΕΥΣ* (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56419) της περιοδου πριν απο τον Πρωτο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο, που συνεχισε να ταξιδευει και αργοτερα και τελικα μετετραπη στο ατυχο _STRUMA_ (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...91&postcount=6)  που βυθισθηκε εξω απο την Κωνσταντινουπολη το 1942 παιρνοντας μαζι του  στον βυθο εκατονταδες Εβραιους που ξεφευγαν την Ναζιστικη/Ρουμανικη  λαιλαπα για μια καλυτερη ζωη στην Παλαιστινη (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...3&postcount=47 και http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...3&postcount=56)...


Eπειδή δεν βρήκα κάποια απάντηση στο θέμα, το σκάφος της καρτποστάλ έχει αναγνωριστεί σε άλλο θέμα: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...051#post417051

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σωστα λες φιλε ellinis για το λαθος στις φωτο ειναι αναποδα....
aegeus.jpg
το Αλικη ειναι αυτο που ειχα ανεβασει στις 12-9-2010 στο ποστ # 64 , φωτο ειναι διπλα στο Αιγευς.Το θυμαμαι πολυ καλα ηταν οπως ελεγαν του 1944 και ειχε 2 μηχανες GM αλλα γενικα δεν το πολυταξιδευαν.Παντως το 1999 που ειχα παει για τελευταια φορα στην Αλονησσο δεν το ειχα δει καθολου 

Το Ναυτιλος προφανως ειναι αυτο που γραφεις , αλλωστε υπαρχουν πια στοιχεια , εγω το θυμαμαι απο το 1976 , μεχρι το 1999 που ειχα παει τελευταια φορα Αλονησσο ταξιδευε κανονικα απο οπου και η φωτο


old (185).jpg


Το 2001 ενα βραδυ στο Λαυριο ειχα δει το Ναυτιλος προσαραγμενο στην παραλια με κλιση μεγαλη ,παροπλισμενο και ημιβυθισμενο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> και ειχε 2 μηχανες GM


Αυτά σαν πολεμικά είχαν εγγλέζικες βενζινομηχανές Ηall Scott.Προφανώς θα τις άλλαξαν αφού μετά τον πόλεμο υπήρχαν άφθονες μεταχειρισμένες GM.

----------

